# Reformation and Resistance



## Christusregnat (Oct 20, 2008)

hello All (and particularly Andrew Myers) 

I'm doing a study on Reformation and Resistance, and have found some resources that seem to be abbreviated.

Does anyone know where I can find unabbreviated editions of:

1. The Magdeburg Confession. This is the version I have:
magdeburg.html

2. The English Parliament's " Declaration to Justify Their Proceedings and
Resolutions to Take Up Arms". I have this abbreviated version:
decparliament.html

For #1, I think it may be complete, but am unsure.

For #2, I believe it's abbreviated, and I searched through an online version of Rushworths work here:
Sources > Primary sources > Rushworth, Historical Collections | British History Online


Heeeelp!


----------



## brianeschen (Oct 20, 2008)

I know this guy in my church that does the same study. You may want to ask . . . oh wait.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 20, 2008)

brianeschen said:


> I know this guy in my church that does the same study. You may want to ask . . . oh wait.



The guy you mentioned has insufficient resources.

Sorry.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2008)

Adam -- #1 is also found online here:

http://www.etsu.edu/cas/history/docs/magdeburg.htm

I can't say for sure if it is the full English translation, but I'll do a little more digging to confirm.

The full text of #2 (dated August 2, 1642) may be found online here:

https://www.british-history.ac.uk/report.aspx?compid=34864#s12


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 20, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Adam -- #1 is also found online here:
> 
> http://www.etsu.edu/cas/history/docs/magdeburg.htm
> 
> ...



I'm out of thanks for the day, but THANK YOU!!!!

I knew you would have some info for me! I'll have to send you copies of my notes and lectures once they're done.

Cheers,


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Adam -- #1 is also found online here:
> ...



Happy to be of service, brother, and I would love to receive a copy of your notes and lectures.

Blessings!


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 20, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Happy to be of service, brother, and I would love to receive a copy of your notes and lectures.
> 
> Blessings!



I know you are! I'll pass along the notes, etc. once completed, D.V.

Cheers,


----------

